# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  القواعد الجوية الاسرائيلية

## عبدالكريم اللواما

ما يجب ان تعرفه عن اسرائيل

                   القواعد والمطارات الحربية الاسرائيلية)

تنشر إسرائيل عددا كبيرا من المواقع والقواعد العسكرية في مختلف أراضيها، وتضم صنوف أسلحتها المختلفة، ومن أبرز هذه المواقع :

1- بيت زاخاريا وسيدوت ميخا 
وهي القاعدة الجوية التي تضم الأسراب (150 و199 و248) المجهزة بصواريخ نووية في سيدوت ميخا الواقعة على بعد 45 كيلومترا جنوب تل أبيب. 
- بيت زاخاريا وسيدوت ميخا 
وتضم القاعدة وحدات صواريخ أريحا البالستية (1 و2) التي يصل مداها إلى 1500 كيلومتر- بالقرب من بلدة زاخاريا "زكريا" جنوب شرق عسقلان جنوب شرق قاعدة تل نوف الجوية بين مستوطنتي كريات غات وبيت شيمش. 

الصاروخ اريحا 2

وبغض النظر عن الخلط المعتاد بين الموقعين (بيت زاخاريا وسيدوت ميخا) يؤكد تقرير منظمة الأمن العالمي أن هذا الموقع يستخدم منصة لإطلاق صواريخ أريحا بما فيها التجارب الصاروخية، كما حدث في ديسمبر/ كانون الأول من العام 1990 عندما أجرت إسرائيل أول تجربة على صاروخين من طراز أريحا 1.
يضاف إلى ذلك أن مركز سيدوت ميخا يعتبر بمثابة "مستودع الذخائر" لقاعدة تل نوف الجوية .


2- قاعدة تل نوف الجوية: 

وتعرف أيضا باسم القاعدة الجوية (8) وهي واحدة من ثلاث قواعد رئيسية لسلاح الجو الإسرائيلي، وتقع بالقرب من منطقة ريهوفوت جنوب تل أبيب .
وتضم العديد من الأسراب (106 و114 و118 و133) المقاتلة والهيلوكبتر، وموقعا للعديد من وحدات القوات الخاصة الإسرائيلية منها المظليون والوحدة 669 -وهي فرقة البحث والإنقاذ المحمولة جوا- ومركز تدريب المظليين. وبحسب تقرير منظمة الأمن العالمي تضم القاعدة منشآت خاصة للأسلحة النووية. 


3- عيلابون: 

مستودع الأسلحة النووية التقليدية شرقي الجليل، يقع إلى الغرب من بحر الجليل، وتخزن فيه قذائف المدفعية النووية والألغام النووية. 

4- رافائيل: 
يعرف رسميا باسم هيئة تطوير التسلح الإسرائيلية، ويعتبر واحدا من أكبر المراكز العالمية لتصنيع وتطوير أنظمة التسلح البحرية والجوية والبرية. يقع المركز في مدينة حيفا، ومن أهم منشآته مختبر تصميم الأسلحة النووية (القسم 20) ومختبر تطوير الصواريخ (القسم 48).


5- ميناء حيفا: 
مقر القاعدة الرئيسية للبحرية الإسرائيلية، بما فيها الغواصات الثلاث من طراز دولفين ألمانية الصنع القادرة على إطلاق صواريخ كروز التي يمكن تزويدها برؤوس نووية.

غواصة دولفين اسرائيلية

6- نيفاتيم: 
مقر القيادة الجوية الإستراتيجية تحت الأرض، بالقرب من قاعدة نيفاتيم الجوية إلى الجنوب الشرقي من بئر السبع التي تضم أسرابا من مقاتلات إف 16، كان آخرها سرب إضافي انضم إلى القاعدة في يونيو/ حزيران 2003.

7- بالماخيم: 
ميدان التجارب الصاروخية بالقرب من قاعدة جوية تحمل نفس الاسم، تقع جنوب تل أبيب وإلى الشمال الشرقي من أشدود، يشار إليها في بعض الأحيان باسم "يافني" وهي المنطقة القريبة من مركز سوريك للأبحاث النووية، وتعتبر هذه القاعدة المركز الأساس لطائرات الهيلوكبتر المقاتلة، كما تضم مساحات واسعة تستخدم لتدريبات المدفعية.
وتستخدم القاعدة أيضا كمنصة لإطلاق الأقمار الاصطناعية التجسسية مثل أوفيق 1 الذي أطلق إلى الفضاء في التاسع عشر من ستبمبر/ أيلول 1988، بالإضافة إلى التجارب الخاصة بالصواريخ البالستية مثل "آرو: السهم" المضاد للصواريخ، وأنظمة الرادار الخاصة بكشف وتعقب الصواريخ المعروفة باسم "الصنوبر الأخضر" كما تضم القاعدة وحدة خاصة تعرف باسم "شالداغ" أو الوحدة (5101) الخاصة بصواريخ جو أرض الموجهة بالليزر.


8- مقر قيادة العمليات: 
يقع في تل أبيب في مبنى تحت الأرض بالقرب من مقر وزارة الدفاع في حي هاكريا، على بعد مئات الأمتار فقط من مقر رئيس الوزراء

رامات ديفد
RAMAT DAVID
هذه القاعدة في أقصى شمال إسرائيل في الغرب من الجولان السوري وبحيرة طبريا
الدول العربية الاْقرب  منها سوريا ولبنان والأردن 
أنواع الطائرات فيها

F16C FIGHTER 

أباتشي AH-64A-D 

الضاربة F-15E

F-15 RA

F-4 

A-4 سكاي هوك


نيفاتيم
NEVATIM
31°12'N 35°00'E


تقع في منتصف وأقرب الدول لها الأردن ومصر
الطائرات الموجودة فيها

طرازات متنوعة F-15

F-16 A-B-C

رامون
RAMON

تقع في وسط صحراء النقب بين الأردن وسوريا
أهم طائراتها طائرات ذات مدى بعيد

F-15 E

F-16 I FIGTER


AH-64-D

E-2C عين الصقر _هوك آي


تيلـ نوف
TEL NOF
تقع وسط غرب إسرائيل بين غزة والضفة 
أهم طائراتها


F-15 A-B-D

F-15IS

AH-64 A--D



HATZOR

تقع وسط غرب إسرائيل بالقرب من البحر المتوسط


F-16C-D


F-4 PHANTOM

أوفدا 

uVDA

تقع في أقصى جنوب إسرائيل الدول القريبة منها السعودية مصر الأردن
جميع طائراتها بعيدة المدى
أهم الطائرات فيها 

F-16 S

سادي دوف


*Beech 200 squadron*

*Beech 200 and BEA36 squadron*



هاتزاريم 
HATZERIM

F-16I SUFA


*S-70A Black Hawk* 


بالماخيم
PALMACHIM
31°53'N 34°41'E
31°54'N 34°46'E
31.883N 34.677E

[center]

*S-70A and UH-60BlacK* بلاك هوك


*MD500s* 

[b
and
[/b]*AH-1E/F ----**AH-1F Cobra*

[b]
as 565 banther


*بن جوريون*

*LOD / BEN GURION* 

32°00'N 34°53'E

 يوجد عدة مطارات مهجورة

----------

